
Uzumaki.el – a simple Emacs buffers cycler - geyslan
http://hackingbits.github.io/uzumakiel-simple-emacs-buffers-cycler/
======
geyslan
New link: [http://hackingbits.github.io/blog/uzumakiel-simple-emacs-
buf...](http://hackingbits.github.io/blog/uzumakiel-simple-emacs-buffers-
cycler/)

